# New Rod worth it? Just getting started again



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

First off be sure and go to a fly shop and try as many different rods as you can. What works for you may be entirely different than what works for somebody else. 

Second, yes the technology for fly rods has changed a ton the last 10 years. Rods are much stronger and way lighter than they were even five years ago. That doesn't mean you have to spend $7-800 on a rod to get a good one. There are some nice rods in the $250 range such as TFO.

But, you also can't go wrong with getting a top of the line rod. Its all about how much you can afford, how often you are going to use it, and how much personal satisfaction you get from having really great equipment.

IF you decide to check out the high end rods then be sure to look at Sage Xi3, Hardy ProAxis, and Scott S4S.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> First off be sure and go to a fly shop and try as many different rods as you can. What works for you may be entirely different than what works for somebody else.
> 
> Second, yes the technology for fly rods has changed a ton the last 10 years. Rods are much stronger and way lighter than they were even five years ago. That doesn't mean you have to spend $7-800 on a rod to get a good one. There are some nice rods in the $250 range such as TFO.
> 
> ...


Add the Orvis Helios 2 to that list....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I really sounds like you enjoy your current setup. Use it.

When you get the chance to get to a shop or fish with someone else, test some different rods and see how they compare and make your choice down the road.


----------



## wesley76 (Jan 23, 2008)

X2 on the orvis helios2


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

You say you have a rod that is already doing what you need it to do. I have a couple of those rods, too. If I find that I need more speed or a lighter stick or a even if I just want a new color, that is when I will shop seriously for a new rod. For now, the old rods are getting the job done and I still enjoy throwing line with them.

But, go try a bunch of new rods. Why not? There is nothing like looking at a bunch of new expensive gear knowing that you can walk out the door without buying anything and be just as happy as when you walked in.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2012)

I picked up a 9 wt Allen Icon and took it to Brazil fishing for baby tarpon. Great action and very light.


----------



## Samsamoyed (Apr 13, 2013)

> Before I travel over an hour to the closest fly shop I wanted to get some honest advice and not get sold to.
> 
> I have just gotten back into fishing, I know I should of never put the rod down but I just started casting and fishing for the first time in probably 8 to 10 years.
> 
> ...


If you're already doing 70 feet with your old rig after an 8-year layoff, you're doing fine with what you have. Rod technology has indeed changed, but I'm still using an 18-year-old 9wt and a 12wt that's even older without any problems. It still boils down to practice, practice, and more practice. It's highly doubtful that dropping a bunch of dough on a new outfit is gonna improve your technique one iota. If you want a lighter rig, I'd probably go with a 7 rather than an 8. There's not usually all that much difference between an 8 and a 9 to make owning both a necessity. I use a 10' 7wt and a 9' 9wt for 90% of my fishing and have found that the two rods cover most situations very well.


----------



## crownz134 (Aug 16, 2013)

That Discovery is a sweet rod! I would just brush up your skills with what you've got and spend some time off the water researching the newer gear. After the research do as much testing as you can at a shop. By then you'll have a general idea of what you want. The testing just "confirms" that you "need" that fancy new set up. Having that journey is half the fun of fly fishing.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a several rods. 

6wt TFO signature for ponds
7wt Blue Halo Gear fiberglass rod also for ponds (really fun to cast, but wouldn't try it in saltwater open water scenario as it doesn't have the power to cast upwind into a 15kt wind at a school of fish)
7wt Sage Xi3 for bonefish, redfish, small snook, small tarpon
9wt TFO BVK
9wt Clutch TSX 
12wt custom rod by a forum member on here for Tarpon

And I have an 8wt coming in from Blue Halo that's actually not even fiberglass. Going to run some tests on it. 

with that said, I have done most of my fishing with TFO rods and they work great. The TiCrX is a good rod, the BVK casts nicer/lighter. I haven't had any issues with my 9wt BVK and I've caught a bunch of fish on it. I use it for tarpon fishing the bridges and docks at night. Big fan of the 8wt BVK. I sold it once I got the 7wt Xi3, as there's not much of a need for it any more. But I wouldn't hesitate to buy another if I was in the market. 

People complain about them breaking, but mine only broke twice, and it's because it got hit with lead eyes. It wasn't as if it broke fighting a fish or anything. And that was while teaching a friend to cast a fly rod, he lead checked the rod twice and it snapped.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Use what you got. A year from now ask yourself this same question. Only you know the correct answer.


----------

